# Endometrial Ablation



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Just curious if any of you have had this done, or know of someone who has.I am being encouraged that this is something I should consider. I'd just like to hear some other thoughts on what people who have had this think about it.I understand she feels it would help greatly with my anemia.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've thought about letting them just go up in and fry everything...but my issues aren't usually in the range where they consider that appropriate treatment, yet.Usually when they get to that it means other things have failed, or you can't tolerate less invasive treatments (like birthcontrol pills especially on the Seasonal schedule where you only have 4 periods a year...which is what I am trying now. Doing it with Yasmine rather than Seasonal, because I had some itching after awhile with the other progesterone and Yasmine has a different one, so it made sense to try it with that).http://home.att.net/~endometrial_ablation/ is a discussion group I found and that may be helpful, looked like they had tips and stuff.I would probably do this before getting a hysterectomy if things ever get to that point. I'd like to try to keep the uterus if possilbe because I think taking it out tends to shift other stuff in there around and I want to do the more conservative things first before that sort of surgery.K.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks Kath.Looks like this is a go for me in the near future. My anemia is so bad that other than hysterectomy, this may be my best bet. I also have problems with rectal bleeding, so the combo is not good at all. Infusions, transfusions and shots...oh my!







Could not do the birth control. It gave me severe migraine. It also helped, but not enough for the bleeding.Thank you for the site, I tooled around a bit on it yesterday. Lots to wade through.~Karen


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

I am scheduled for EA on the 15th. Actually, my pre-op appointment is this afternoon. I do not have anemia, however, I bleed very heavily and frequently, my uterine lining is over-grown, and I have polyps. I am a bit anxious about the surgery. The prep. for it has been unpleasant. They are giving me injections (depo lupron) to "fool" my body into thinking I am in menopause to begin thinning the uterine lining.; This has entailed hot flashes, night sweats, and my hubby's favorite... mood swings!Like you, I could not tolerate birth control. So.... I'll post after my surgery and tell you all about it, if you like.Take Care! Valerie


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Valerie,Thank you and please do. I am so sorry you are having to deal with the bad things the prep brings on. I'm going to hope, HARD that it will be worth it.I will check back to see how it went, I appreciate the offer.~Karen


----------



## 22235 (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello, I am actually schedule for this on the 15th as I have 5 fibroids with some in the lining of my uterus. Having a monthly period has been extremely painful and has also caused IBS to flair each month due to the perscription medication that I have to take to help control the bleeding and pain. I opted for an ablation as I could not stomach birth control pills and did not want to have a hysterectomy performed as I am only 42. For me this was the next step as I living the way I was definitely impacted my life a week each month and I did not know how bad I would bleed, so I had to really plan my work around my life. I hope you find your answer as I really waited until I could not handle it anymore and hope this will be my answer....at least until I hit menopause!


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

I'll be thinking of you Diane... we are having the EA done on the same day! Please let us all know how you are doing... we can compare notes.Take care! Valerie


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I hope you both are doing well, and that you heal quickly.I am anxious to hear how you both did.~Karen


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi Ladies!Had my EA last Friday (July 15) and everything went well. I am still cramping some, but the doctor said to expect that for a while. I have had minimal bleeding/discharge... only need a panty liner! I see the doctor again in a few weeks. The only thing that I was unhappy about was the anesthesiologist. She tried to get me to change anesthesia while I was on the operating table and not in my right mind due to the goo goo juice she had already administered. She also did not administer the anti-nausea meds as ordered, and I spent that entire night throwing up. I spoke to my doctor about this, and he has already taken the issue up with her superior. Other than that, I am doing fine, taking it slow and easy. I am blessed with a great husband and wonderful children that are taking almost too good care of me! Diane... how did yours go?Take care! Valerie


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Valarie,Such good news! I have been popping by here every day just in case you felt well enough to post.I think I will schedule mine the end of September after our next vacation. I see the doc in two weeks for the vaginal ultrasound and more talk on when and what they plan to do.Thank you so very much for taking time out of your resting and repairing time to post and let us know how it went. I may have questions as your healing progresses. I hope that is alright.~Karen


----------



## 22235 (Jul 10, 2005)

Good Morning, Diane here! Just wanted to give you an update on my EA...it was a piece of cake!I had 5 fybroid and one was on my uterine wall so that had to take a biopsy which the cramping and pain from that was much more painful than actually going through the procedure on the 15th. I went in for prep at 6:45 and had the procedure done at 7:15 and was back in recovery and awake by 8:00a.m. and home by 9:30a.m.Took a nap all day Saturday just to be safe, but felt great Saturday afternoon and from that foward.......Would strongly recommend and hope that from this day forward life during this time of month is not as yucky! Keep me posted on if you decide to move forward and any other information I can provide.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Diane,All these good reports are making me more and more comfortable in the decision. I've been to the EA site, and reading there too...but to be able to hear from you and Valerie is special because we already share one other major hurdle [IBS].I will keep watching this thread for updates, in case you both leave them...and I will be posting to let you know what my next appointment shows.I do have a quick question. Did you have a vaginal ultrasound prior to the procedure, and they knew about the fibroids, or were fibroids just discovered during the procedure?Thank you as well, for taking the time to reply to this thread. I don't do well with anesthesia so am always more anxious about that than the procedure itself [my blood pressure drops...I need to remember to tell them that before the surgery]. Hearing your positive outcome makes it lots easier to think of for myself.Thank you.~Karen


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Karen,Before deciding on EA, my doctor did a PAP, Blood work, the ultrasound as well as a hysteroscopy. Unlike Diane, I did not have fibroids, I had polyps as well as an over-grown uterine lining. I have ovarian cysts, but of course, the EA does not address those. I was under a general anesthesia for the procedure, but my doctor said that an epidural can be used as well as using the "twilight" anesthesia. For myself, I preferred not to have a needle stuck in my spine (Scares me to death!) and to be honest, I chose a general because I did not want to feel anything of it at all!







I have a post-op appointment on August 5, and will let you know what happens there. I am feeling pretty good, only have discomfort if I pick up something heavy. My family gets on me for not asking them to do those things, but I am the independant and stubborn sort and hate asking for help.







My doctor had me take depo-lupron injections for two months (one a month) before the EA. As I understand it, this is normal procedure for most types of Ablation, except the NovaSure, if what I have read is correct. Do you know what type of EA your doctor plans to perform?You are on my mind, and I hope you are feeling well.Take care!Valerie


----------



## Alsow (Jan 20, 2001)

I had an endometrial ablation several years ago and it was the best thing I ever did- never had another period and my iron levels are normal. No complications, it was great!


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Well... it will be three weeks since my EA this Friday, and I was doing well until today. I am having terrible pain, and am worried that maybe something went wrong







I am STILL having discharge as well. I have my post opp appointment on Friday, but am considering going in before that if this doesn't ease up. I am a little frightened.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Valerie,Please let us know what you hear. I am sorry you are having some problems with this. I hope they can get you help as quickly as possible.I went in for my vaginal ultrasound yesteray to determine what type of ablation would be best used and to make sure there were no abnormalties.Well, I have one fibroid as large as my uterus, and 3 smaller ones crammed in there as well. Ablation is not an option for me. Hysterectomy is.The one is so large that it is pressing my bladder down, and I will also have to have bladder suspension. None of this bugged me, overmuch, until she said she is afraid she cannot do vaginal hysterectomy as the fibroid is so large she doesn't think she can get it out that way, and will have to go through my abdomen. Means a bit longer recovery.But...I will finally get some relief in that area, and am anxious to get it all going.I see the urologist on the 22nd, and then the surgeons will coordinate surgery schedules. Looks like it will take place the end of September, first of October. [yahoo, I have a 12 day vacation the first of September, come back to work for a week, and then off for 6-8 weeks!!!]Ablation was something I had settled in my heart and head. Now it is on to settling something a bit different.Valerie, please let us know how you are doing.~Karen


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Karen-You are in my thoughts and prayers.







Please keep updating regarding your condition. I realize you were not expecting this sort of a diagnoses, and I will keep checking, and I am here for you should you need a friend.I went to the doctor and told him about my symptoms. He did another vaginal ultrasound, and it appears that the intense pain I was experiencing is due to several decent sized cysts on my ovary. He gave me vicodin to use as needed, as he is pretty sure it will be a cyclical thing. He wants me to keep a menstrual and pain diary. He said that due to my "young" age (I am 40) there is a slight chance that my previous problems could possibly return. In that event, I will also be facing a hysterectomy. ASgain, I am including you in my prayers. Thanks for your caring responses. They mean a lot to me.Valerie


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Valerie,Just checking in and hoping you are feeling some better and that your pain is NO MORE! Enough is enough!I am sorry you are having to go through any of this. I will keep you posted, and I will check here, because I want to know you are feeling some better...and you will.I'm just a wee bit older than you...46!


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Karen-Everything seems to be leveling out. I am feeling tons better. Now the only pain I am having is my "regular" old IBS stuff, and I have been living with that for so long that I am pretty used to it. How are YOU doing???? I have been keeping you in my prayers. Keep me posted!Valerie


----------

